# pain inlower right abdoman



## barbra54 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi, I am new here, and am desparate, I have been to the emergency room twice in the last 3 months for pain in my lower right abdoman, 2 cat scans and 2 ultra sounds show nothing. Now they tell me to see a Gastrologist and I can't get in till next week. The pain is worse while sitting or sleeping, and I am always constipated and bloated. Could I have IBS? Why hasn't one doctor I have been to suggested this? I am so frustrated and worried, anyone have these symptoms? I am also hardly ever really hungrey, always feeling full but not naucious. HElp, any ideas or suggestions will help me relieve my mind what could be going on with me, I am 54?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Are you sure it is gastro related? Have you talked to your GYN? Do you have a fever? I am 29. I had similar pain for years. (I have endometrosis, IBS, and Crohn's.)


----------



## barbra54 (Jul 7, 2002)

yes, the gyno doctor said I do have a small cyst on the right side, but was positive it did not cause the pain I am having, and said I was too old to have endotomosis(not spelled right), so they told me to see a Gasto specialist.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

My doctor has told me that my pain on the lower right side is related to my ovary cysts. I have a lot of them! I also have them on the left side, but for some reason they hurt me more on the right. Especially when they break open, it's quite painful. So I really do wonder if that pain is related to your cysts as well. Hard to say if it's IBS, you would need a lot more tests to be sure. Hope you find out what is causing this for you!Jennifer


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi, i am sure more people will see this and write. I am the queen of cysts,i just had another ultrasound 3 days ago to see if a large cyst i've had since Jan. was gone, and it is.SO!why do i also have the pain? i've had it for 5 years,cysts or no cysts,i understand 100%. I can tell you this much,i had been to 3 gastros,and my gy for the pain,i can also list about 6 other types of doctors,no one had a clue.Finally 2 years later a dr mentions IBS.I get bad nausea,bloating,and mainly on the right side.I was told i get trapped gas/stool in that area,when i have C,i get the right pain.After 5 years i have finally accepted this. Diet has helped me alot,and the Leap program. BUT i can say this,hormones do rule my symptoms. Krissy


----------



## fustratedandtired (Jul 2, 2002)

I have the same right side pain. I have had cysts all my life in fact I have now had two surgeries to remove them. The last set they thought was cysts when they went in to remove them they found non. But they did see a "lazy" bowel. Right now I am in the diagnostic process for IBS. I am hoping it's a food allergy. Mine pain is also connected closely with hormones and stress. It is always there just worse before my period. Are you lactose intolerant? That is very common in IBS. I would ask the doctor about it but it is possible. You could also have things like colitis, diverticulitus, etc. There are a ton of tests you will go through. CAT scans, sonograms, upper GI, lower GI, MRI, and Colonoscopy to name a bunch. Most involve drinking nasty stuff, barium or phospo soda. Blech. But knowing is half the battle. IBS is very common in women and is often mis-diagnosed as a gyn problem. If there is nothing wrong gyn make sure they look at your appendix and gall bladder to make sure they aren't infected. Right lower quadrant pain can be a lot of things. Good luck. I know what it's like. I am hoping beyond all hope that this ends up being something other than IBS. IBS can be a difficult disease from what I understand.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

My pain is always in my lower right side, and same side in my lower back. I too went to the ER twice with this stuff...your story sounds so much like mine! They thought I had kidney stones, gave me every test they could do. I've had upper/lower GI also..I think they just can't find anything and they decided I must have IBS.







I take meds as needed now, but for a while the pain was unbarable. I even lost my job from it cause I missed too much work. You need to make sure the doctors do every test so you can get the correct diagnosis. Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.Debra


----------

